# Irina Shayk walks the Runway at the Philipp Plein Ready to Wear Fall/Winter 2018-2019 Fashion Show during New York Fashion Week - February 10, 2018 (3



## Mandalorianer (13 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Feb. 2018)

Besten Dank für Irina! :thumbup:


----------



## tomvic (15 Feb. 2018)

Thanks for Irina!

-tomvic


----------



## Davidoff1 (17 Feb. 2018)

Das Outfit hat ein Loch im Schritt oder spinnt meine Anzeige?


----------



## marlenelufenfan96 (20 Feb. 2018)

Schöne Bilder, danke!


----------



## Verena_2008 (25 Feb. 2018)

Amazing pics! Thanks!


----------

